# 15 acres in Mason county WV



## finley31 (Jul 9, 2012)

15+ acres for sale. Good paved road leading to property with gravel driveway. Has a small cellar, sheds, small pond, and about 1-1/2 acres fenced with goat fencing. Also has city water, well, septic, and electric ran. $50,000 firm. All mineral rights included. The pictured trailer is not included. We are moving a couple miles down the road to a larger piece of ground. 














































There are a bunch more pictures on our facebook farm page "Finley Farm" if you want to see more. Also please feel free to ask any questions about the place.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks nice!!


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

What is the job market looking like around there?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's not far from either Parkersburg or Huntington. Both are decent areas for jobs. Can you get natural gas or do most folks use propane?


----------



## finley31 (Jul 9, 2012)

Natural gas isn't available on this place to the best of my knowledge. The majority of the people are using propane or wood. We are using both electric and propane as a backup right now. We are about 25 minutes from Huntington and an hour from Parkersburg. I commute to Huntington every day. The job market isnt terrible in Huntington, but it also depends on your field.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks amazing and I am drooling on my computer. Hubby and I are very interested in moving away from Delaware and West Virginia is our top choice. But we are not quite ready (finacially) for the move.:sob:


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice! PM sent...


----------

